# Severe asthma and allergies



## Esperanza (Jun 28, 2008)

For those who suffer from allergies and asthma, I'd like to have your personal feelings on that. 

I'm suffering from allergies since 2-3 years now (like hayfever) and it's been worse since a month. Last wednesday I was at work and suddenly couldn't breathe anymore, I started shivering and I felt faint, everything was turning around me and all... I was taken to the hospital where they put me on a drip with antihistamine + cortisone plus I had an aerosol for about 5-10 min. Apparently I've made an "allergic shock" as they said and I need to make some tests to find out where the hell does it comes from.

I also got some Ventoline to help me breathe and my doctor said it was probably asthma but again, I need to do the tests to be sure. As I'm taking cortisone and antihistamine for a week (plus the big dose they gave me on the drip) I won't be able to do those tests until September/October and I'm wondering how do you guys cope with that... 

I came over dizzy again this morning and I wasn't able to go to work, I feel exhausted all the time and I just can't breathe properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just wanted to know your opinion and maybe your own personal experience, I'm a bit worried by this whole new situation


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jul 19, 2008)

I feel for you!  I was diagnosed with asthma & allergies when I was about 5.  I'm pretty much allergic to anything with hair or that grows from the ground... not much left, huh?

Everyone's allergy/asthma is different and your symptoms/problems will change as you move, age, etc.  I'm usually worse in the Fall and Spring and some years I'm bad all year around.  For me, it's been a matter of finding a good allergist who is willing to work with you and listen to you.  After 20+ years of living with this, I can finally say I feel my asthma and allergies are under control - I'm on meds now that seem to do the trick.

As far as you attacks go... listen as best you can to your body.  Sometimes that may mean sitting with your eyes closed while you figure out what your feeling.  Anxiety can make it worse, so it helps me to concentrate on my breathing.  One trick I use it to visualize myself breathing through a straw - in that my breathing is controlled and directed.

I hope that you're feeling better and that your tests will help to bring resolution.  Hugs!


----------



## honyd (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey there, sorry for you.  It will get better hopefully.  I suffer from both of them too and the side effects can be horrible...weight gain, tiredness, puffy eyes! eeling u cant get air......it sucks.   But i can tell u this i used to use my rescue inhaler all the time until my doctor put me on symbicort.  It is great so far sometimes i feel like i dont even have asthma anymore. But as far as the dizziness that is something that is serious u may not ge getting enuff oxygen to ur brain or lungs so that should not wait.   If the dizziness is along with other symptoms like eyes blurry u may want to get  ur sugar checked.   If not than it is most likly a sign of something with ur lungs.  Stay out of the heat and away from smoke...   If u start to feel a panic come on close ur eyes and cal ur self down and tell ur self ur ok.  But try to at least get a inhaler to keep with u.  I hope u feel better!!  (((hugss)))


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TUPRNUT* 

 
_I feel for you!  I was diagnosed with asthma & allergies when I was about 5.  I'm pretty much allergic to anything with hair or that grows from the ground... not much left, huh?


As far as you attacks go... listen as best you can to your body.  Sometimes that may mean sitting with your eyes closed while you figure out what your feeling.  Anxiety can make it worse, so it helps me to concentrate on my breathing.  One trick I use it to visualize myself breathing through a straw - in that my breathing is controlled and directed.

I hope that you're feeling better and that your tests will help to bring resolution.  Hugs!_

 
Thank you so much for your support. I know that anxiety makes it worse and that  is the main problem. In fact, what I have is some kind of panick attacks and I had several the last few weeks. I think it was a mix between my allergies and the stress I had at work. I know I really have to relax.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 

 
_Hey there, sorry for you.  It will get better hopefully.  I suffer from both of them too and the side effects can be horrible...weight gain, tiredness, puffy eyes! eeling u cant get air......it sucks.   But i can tell u this i used to use my rescue inhaler all the time until my doctor put me on symbicort.  It is great so far sometimes i feel like i dont even have asthma anymore. But as far as the dizziness that is something that is serious u may not ge getting enuff oxygen to ur brain or lungs so that should not wait.   If the dizziness is along with other symptoms like eyes blurry u may want to get  ur sugar checked.   If not than it is most likly a sign of something with ur lungs.  Stay out of the heat and away from smoke...   If u start to feel a panic come on close ur eyes and cal ur self down and tell ur self ur ok.  But try to at least get a inhaler to keep with u.  I hope u feel better!!  (((hugss)))_

 
Thank you for your advice, yeah my doc gave me some inhaler and it helps sometimes. I also have some calcium & magnesium to help me with the spasmophilia thing. I'm looking for some relaxation therapies now because I think the whole problem came from there, I have to go over all that stress and anxiety. I've been doing some running and cycling in the woods lately as well, it really helped a lot, it felt really good! And no allergies at all...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have it mild and my daughter has it too.  
Try to keep your house clean as possible and keep the allergens down... and keep the air conditioner filter clean.   If you vacuum wear a mask when you vaccuum and a few minutes afterwards until the air settles. 
Mild excersize or whatever you can tolerate is great.  
Always keep your inhaler close and take your medication religiously. 
Relaxation and breathing tapes/cd's might be a good investment if you think anxiety is triggering your attacks.  You can get them at bookstores usually.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Relaxation and breathing tapes/cd's might be a good investment if you think anxiety is triggering your attacks.  You can get them at bookstores usually._

 
Do you know some good ones? I'm really not into that kind of things, well, I wasn't until now... I know Louise L. Hay made some helpful ones, any advices on others?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Do you know some good ones? I'm really not into that kind of things, well, I wasn't until now... I know Louise L. Hay made some helpful ones, any advices on others?_

 
No, sorry i don't know of any specific ones.  You should look at a large bookstore like barnes and noble for their self-help books on tape.  I remember seeing all kinds of relaxation sets.  If you think they are panic related, you could always try slowing down your breathing and taking a couple of deep breaths-don't take too many too fast or you'll hyperventilate.   And drink tons of water.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 22, 2008)

*Esperanza* I feel you..

I've been suffering from asthma since I was born. I just found an answer about two months ago on how to prevent asthma.

My allergies are including dust. Also from being too exhausted and being exposed to pollution (dirty air basically). Those things lead to an influenza. Those germs (slimes) inside will get out from sneezing/blowing my nose/pulling the stuff in my nose and spit it out through my mouth. However, when I sleep or even in a crowded place w/ no tissue, I can't do much about it. So I swallow the slimes instead. And this, causes an asthma attack, 'cause ur lungs are clogged with the slimes.

So the key is to prevent the influenza. When you feel the symptoms of influenza though, do drink wine. It helps.. it warms up your body and helps you relax..

HTH..


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been an asthmatic all my life, and allergic for years to the point that it was... I don't even know how long since I had smelled anything or had a clear nasal passage. First thing is that stress makes EVERYTHING in life worse (seems kind of obvious, doesn't it?), and for me it has always made the asthma go nuts. I've been on so much ventolin that it no longer works for me except in very high dose. None of the preventative asthma meds worked for me until symbicort, which is amazing. For allergies, I ended up needing steroids to calm everything down initially so that the steroid nose spray and prescription strength antihistamines could do their jobs. 

It's really difficult, as it is very individualized. Testing is essential as a first step. Until then, you'll unfortunately just have to suffer through it. Listen to your body as closely as possible, try to eat well, get lots of sleep and exercise where you can - weights are great, because they work you out without making your breathing go nuts. Walking is a good one, too. If it's extremely humid, hang out where there's air conditioning when possible (like a car, perhaps?) because that dries out the air and helps tremendously (for me, anyway). 

Best of luck. Once you make it and get it solved, though, it will be wonderful how much better you feel. It takes time, but it's worth it.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jul 24, 2008)

I can also relate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Stress definelty makes it worse so if you are stressing out try to relax. Also one day my mom was vacuming (with a new vacuum) and i felt that my asthma got worse for about 3 days. i wasnt able to breath correctly and i was coughing like crazy. make sure that theres no dust in your house because that just makes things worse. 
Recently my boyfriend bought me an air purifier and it works wonderful, you might want to look into that. I put it in my room and keep it on the whole day.
I hope you feel better


----------



## starraffy (Dec 12, 2013)

babyjazy21 said:


> I hope you feel better


  There are asthmatic in the family and yes, dusts, pollen and animal danders triggers asthma, they usually have a nebuliser (Omron) and an air purifier would help.My mom uses Coway air filter, especially she has dogs in the house.


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 17, 2013)

I've suffered with allergies for a long time, but I've been very fortunate in that I've managed to keep them under control.  A few useful things that helped me:

  - HEPA filter vaccum cleaner (can pick up smaller irritating particles).
  - Wash you pillow covers and sheets often.
  - HEPA Air Purifier (absolutely fantastic, captures a lot of irritants such a dust and pollen).
  - As you're doing, have plenty of allergy tests to figure out what you're allergic to.  Knowing is part of the plan in avoidance!
  - If your current medicine isn't doing the trick for your asthma, see your GP, who might be able to suggest something else.  There's a lot out there!
  - The same applies for stress/anxiety.  There are lots of available prescription treatments out there, which can help enormously, so you might as well try them out with the guidance of your GP .
  - Perhaps having something stronger to hand, for when an attack starts, could really help?


----------



## starraffy (Dec 18, 2013)

pamlondonuk said:


> I've suffered with allergies for a long time, but I've been very fortunate in that I've managed to keep them under control.  A few useful things that helped me:
> 
> - HEPA filter vaccum cleaner (can pick up smaller irritating particles).
> - Wash you pillow covers and sheets often.
> ...


  Agree! washing pillow covers and bed linens can help plus vacuuming more often the carpets or better yet remove it.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaquille said:


> HTH..


  Ohh sounds new! to fight influenza drink wine hehe that's cool! Really having asthma sucks so better get rid of dusts. i assume you're using an air purifier?

  try this one too.. Buteyko Breathing Technique - It consists of shallow-breathing exercises designed to help people with asthma breathe easier.
The Buteyko Breathing Technique is based on the premise that raising blood levels of carbon dioxide through shallow breathing can help people with asthma. Carbon dioxide is believed to dilate the smooth muscles of the airways.
A study involving 60 people with asthma compared the effects of the Buteyko Breathing Technique, a device that mimics pranayama (a yoga breathing technique), and a placebo. Researchers found people using the Buteyko Breathing Technique had a reduction in asthma symptoms. Symptoms didn't change in the pranayama and the placebo groups.


----------

